# Dell 1555 GPU overheating



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello,

On my Dell Studio 1555 i'm experiencing random slowdown in almost all GPU intensive games. With EVEREST, I found out that my GPU is overheating. When I just turn on my laptop, and play some GPU intensive game, there is no lag for first 10-30 minutes. After that, GPU temperature reaches 100 degrees C, and it downclocks itself to prevent damage. When it cools down (it takes about 10-15 seconds) it goes back in full clock. And this repeats every few minutes. So in fact, I can run game at 30-60 fps smoothly, until these slowdowns every few minutes for 10-15 seconds, which drop fps to 15-20.

So, I need to find out what to do. What I tried:
1) Clean dust - didn't help at all
2) Diminish game graphics settings - didn't help too
3) Put laptop on hard surface - helps a little

What else I can try? I suspect that Dell put default GPU clock too high, and fans are not powerful enough to keep GPU cool enough. So, I think I should try to DOWNclock my GPU a little, so I would sacrifice some performance for stability. An average 25-30 fps would be better than jumping between 60 and 15 randomly. Strange cooling policy. But I don't know how to downclock a laptop GPU. Any help, please?


----------



## Philo209 (Jul 11, 2009)

Well.. a cooling pad is something to think of...

There is also this software called Power Strip is is made to "over clock" and change settings in software but will let you down clock as well, it's freeware 30day trial last I checked.

Please keep in mind you can always do more harm then good.. tread lightly

http://downloads.guru3d.com/PowerStrip-3.75-download-169.html


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Reinstall the thermal paste on the gpu. When i got my asus laptop gpu load temp was 106c, reinstalled the paste and it doesn't go over 85c.

Other options are go into power options >advanced settings> and make sure cooling is set to active and not passive.


----------



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you very much for answering my question.

Cooling pad? But you see, I'm talking about unusual laptop behavior. Normal laptop shouldn't need cooling pad to be cool at default clocks...

I'll take a look into PowerStrip.

Hm, how I could reinstall that thermal paste? What kind of paste do I need?
And... This laptop is 2 years old, but I got this problem right after buying it. It was brand new. So why could it lack proper thermal paste?


----------



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

PowerStrip doesn't work. When I set the lower clock, and press "apply", program freezes and does nothing. I waited for 30 minutes - nothing happened. Tried several times. Looks like Dell has locked the GPU clock.


----------



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

So, how can I reinstall thermal paste in my GPU? How can I reach the GPU, what paste should I use, and how to apply it? In 1555 Service Manual I can't find a chapter on how to remove GPU.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

laukejas said:


> 3) Put laptop on hard surface - helps a little


That should be the only place you put your laptop, especially when executing any CPU/GPU intensive application. Laptop cooling properties are nowhere near stellar, and by using your laptop on anything but a flat hard surface is, almost, like signing a death-warrant for it.

Be sure to check your Warranty details before you tear your laptop apart. 

Even if you decide to reapply thermal compound to the CPU and GPU, you should think about buying a cooling pad for when you are 'gaming'. A good part of a laptops heat dissipation is radiant, the cooling pad just removes the hot air from the bottom of the laptop allowing it to stay cooler. 

If you decide to reapply the thermal compound, be sure to purchase a high quality compound (Arctic Silver 5 or comparable) and thoroughly prep the surfaces. Proper application of thermal compound is integral to it's performance.

-GZ


----------



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you for your reply - that helps a lot!

How much of the thermal paste should I apply? I'm afraid to put on too little or too much.

And, I just red that this laptop has very stupid cooling system - read here ( http://forum.notebookreview.com/del...-studio-1555-pics-mobo-heatsinks-fan-gpu.html )

Can anything be done about it, like, redirecting the heatpipe, or replacing heatsink?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

It shouldn't take more than a drop of it (just enough to cover the die with a paper thin layer)

Unfortunately you are pretty much stuck with that cooling system as there probably isn't much space for anything else.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I forgot to mention... If you do take it apart, be sure to thouroghly clean the cooling fins on the heatsink assembly. They commonly become clogged with fibrous material (especially if not cleaned on a regular basis and used on laps/cloth surfaces.)


----------



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you again for an excellent advice 

I just don't understand something.

If Dell makes laptops like this, they probably test it's capabilities. So why do they set the GPU clock so high that GPU is overheating and has to downclock itself? Why not set lower clock to have stability, rather than jumping from 100 C to 70 C and back? I'm asking this because I believe my laptop isn't broken (I had this problem right from buying laptop): it's just the stupid cooling system and policy. Other people have the same problem. So why Dell set GPU clock higher than cooling system can handle?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

It is more of a cooling issue than a clocking issue. Dell needs to give it's laptops the performance it's customers want. Most people wouldn't use the laptop for intense gaming, most people would use the laptop for internet browsing, word processing and the occasional video playback, and maybe light gaming. 

Once the GPU and CPU reach a certain temperature, the cooling system cannot handle the transfer, therefore the temperatures skyrocket. The GPU gets the brunt of it.


----------



## xboxhaxorz (Oct 25, 2010)

a few things to do immediately. if you do not the gpu will die, causing a loss of video.

you did most of it, now replace the thermal pad on the gpu or compound. install a copper shim. undervolt your laptop google search. update bios, as they usually turn the fan on higher in new bioses. disable aero in win 7. turn off all animations in windows use ultimate windows tweaker for 7 or whichever os u use.


----------



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

xboxhaxorz said:


> a few things to do immediately. if you do not the gpu will die, causing a loss of video.
> 
> you did most of it, now replace the thermal pad on the gpu or compound. install a copper shim. undervolt your laptop google search. update bios, as they usually turn the fan on higher in new bioses. disable aero in win 7. turn off all animations in windows use ultimate windows tweaker for 7 or whichever os u use.


Em... Why do all that? What will it achieve? Why do you think GPU is at the edge of life and death?


----------

